# Fireplace Mantel



## mi77915 (Jul 26, 2009)

I am looking for a good book on how to construct and install a classic design fireplace mantle. Not just the shelf, but a complete mantle.This looks like it might be my winter project, so if anyone has any ideas/suggestions, it would be a great help!! 

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Johnny Yuma (Jul 14, 2009)

I bought one from Home Depot and my clients love it.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Tom - I'm building one right now...my 2nd. We started by looking at dozens of pictures to decide what we (eh...hem, "she") likes.:blink:

I found these 3 books at our library and thought they were reasonably helpful. 

Building Fireplace Mantels: Distinctive Projects for Any Style Home by Mario Rodriguez 
*
*



 by Steve Penberthy 





 by Steve Penberthy 

Good luck!


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Kreg have an excellent video showing how easy pocket holes make the job of constructing a mantle.
If I knew how to post a video, I could post the sequence here as long as Kreg do not sue for copyright.
You could email kreg and request a download. Comes from their video 'trim carpentry with pocket holes'
johnep


----------



## mi77915 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions!! I did find a mantel that I would like to duplicate. The only question that I had was how to mount it to the wall. I'll get one of the books listed above, maybe they will have some examples of how to do that.

Thanks again,

Tom


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Tom,
When I do a fireplace surround, it is usually made up of a combination of built up simple forms with different moldings interspersed to make a pleasant design. Once you decide what you are going to build, draw it up and determine your dimensions for the legs, the horizontal sections, etc. Make sure you are aware of the clearance from the top of the firebox opening to any wood above. There are recommendations for this.
I use pocket screws to build the various sub assemblies. You can tapcon 2x material to the brick around a fireplace. Just rip it so it is just a tad narrower than the inside of your assemblies. Same thing for the horizontal section. You just have to determine where each assembly is going to end up in order to place your cleats. Surrounds are fun projects and really not that difficult.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

winter project? you mean a weekend right?


----------



## mi77915 (Jul 26, 2009)

Mike,

Thanks for all your help and suggestion!!

Tom


----------



## mi77915 (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is an image of what I want to build this winter. It seems fairly easy, (2) vertical posts and a top. Now all I have to do is measure my existing fireplace and design it to fit. For me, designing it to fit my fireplace is part of the fun!! :thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## kregrep (Oct 26, 2009)

mi77915 said:


> I am looking for a good book on how to construct and install a classic design fireplace mantle. Not just the shelf, but a complete mantle.This looks like it might be my winter project, so if anyone has any ideas/suggestions, it would be a great help!!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tom



Here's a sample to get you started:






Good luck!


----------



## Cowdog80 (Oct 13, 2009)

ihackwood said:


> winter project? you mean a weekend right?


For me it would be a life's work.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

so this is pretty much a hobby for you then lol, it's a 2 day deal after you do one lol


----------



## mi77915 (Jul 26, 2009)

Well, I guess it is just ONE of my many winter projects :laughing:

Tom


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

Here's a couple I build for people. The one without legs is what what I normally build for people the other is an interpretation of a drawing a homeowner did, but isn't too bad.


----------

